# Finalised GB nominations - GBs 37 to 49



## parsifal (Mar 8, 2018)

Its been a privilege guys to have carried out the nominations process for the next rounds of GBs, and I'm pleased to announce that our suggestions have been fully accepted by the judges.

I have tried very hard to make this group of nominations as inclusive as I can, trying not to overlook any of the suggestions that were made whilst also catering to the majority. I hope you guys enjoy building these categories.

I would like to thank you all for your participation, and in particular the help of the judges. special thanks to Andy (Crimea River ) who was patient and of immense help throughout.

enjoy guys! 


February 1st – June 3rd 2018* GB 37-Helicopters Military or Civil all eras.*
May 1st – September 2nd 2018 *GB 38-The Reich, its Allies and their Captured Aircraft*
August 1st – December 2nd 2018 *GB 39-Battle for France to the Battle of Britain Allied or Axis *
November 1st 2018 – March 3rd 2019 *GB 40 WW2 Heavy Hitters* (Bomber a/c only, no fighters)
February 1st – June 2nd 2019 *GB 41 Pacific Theatre of Operations from 1937* (including China war from 1937)
May 1st – September 1st 2019 *GB 42 WWII Mediterranean Theatre of Operation* (incl Greece, Crete & Malta, Africa and Middle East) 
August 1st 2019 – December 1st 2019 *GB 43 Aces' Aircraft All Eras* 
November 1st 2019 - March 1st 2020 *GB 44 Military A/C 1946 - 1982* 
February 1st – May 31st 2020 *GB 45 Split Build - Battle of Britain / Aircraft in Foreign Service and Minor Nations* (incl Lend Lease)
May 1st – September 6th 2020 *GB 46 Split Build - WW2 Eastern Front / Twin Engine A/C, Transports and Gliders* 
August 1st – December 6th 2020 *GB 47 Split Build - WW2 D-Day and After – Western Front / Neutral Nations 1939-1945 *
November 1st 2020 – February 28th 2021 - *GB 48 Split Build - Carrier & Maritime Patrol A/C of WWII / Military A/C before 1939* (incl Spanish Civil War) 
February 1st – June 6th 2021 *GB 49 Split Build - WW2 Night Fighters / Favourite a/c of WWII*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 8, 2018)

Looks good to me


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 8, 2018)

Great job pulling this together Michael. We'll need Wojtek to sticky this in the GB thread if not already done.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 8, 2018)

Well done Michael.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Mar 8, 2018)

Thanks Michael, a good job done.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 22, 2018)

Like the look of that new list, thanks for doing the deed Michael.


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 28, 2018)

Thanks for the effort you put into this Michael, well done


----------



## N4521U (Apr 30, 2018)

Been away a very long time. Can't believe GB20 was my last entry. Been busy moving, renovations, making other stuff and getting involved with a group of sign painters her in Oz. Some ongoing health crap as well. Good to see so many of you still active.
Thanks for the list, I was wondering what the next lot looked like.
Had a HS-34J from my old squadron HS-4 I wanted to do for GB37, but a month is not enough time.
The entries from the GB's I have missed do look the biz. Some real talent advancements.
Cheers, Bill

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 30, 2018)

Welcome back Bill, you have been missed


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 30, 2018)

Totally! Glad you're back and in fine form.


----------



## Airframes (May 1, 2018)

Great to see you back again Bill. I was wondering where you'd got to, so good to know you're doing well. Looking forward to seeing you join in with the GBs again.


----------



## T Bolt (May 1, 2018)

Damn Bill it's good to see you!!


----------



## N4521U (May 3, 2018)

It's good to see so many of the old guard still here and active. Been in contact with Vic and Meatloaf now and then.
I look forward to posting here gain. A good lot yous are!
I've got that 747 wing set to finish, I feel too guilty to do any of my stuff till I get them back to their owner.
I wish I could join in on this latest build, gotta build this one one day to fill my HS-4 group. I trained in these,as an aircrew.
Still love the sound of a round engine

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (May 3, 2018)

Plenty of subjects for you to gnaw on 
Bill. There's always the start to finiis build option for the chopper too.


----------



## N4521U (May 3, 2018)

Crimea_River said:


> Plenty of subjects for you to gnaw on
> Bill. There's always the start to finiis build option for the chopper too.


I've got so many of those. I need something to kick me in the arse!!!!!


----------



## parsifal (May 4, 2018)

Hi bill. nice to hear from you.


----------



## N4521U (Jun 22, 2018)

Question regarding GB40.
Will a PV-1 Ventura qualify as a Heavy Hitter?
Too much time on my hands, I love to plan!


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 22, 2018)

I don't see why not Bill, it is a bomber.


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 22, 2018)

Is that the Revell kit Bill? I built mine in GB #18, Heavy Hitters II....**** DONE: 1/48 Lockheed Ventura - Heavy Hitters II GB


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 22, 2018)

Fine by me.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 22, 2018)

Yep, it qualifies.


----------



## N4521U (Jun 22, 2018)

Cool, found a Davidson who is in the accidents reports, USN 1943, ground looped one...........
It'll have to be a 1/72nd build tho, space constraints.


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Dec 28, 2018)

Great, my time is also freeing up a little. May try to get into a few more builds. Recently I've been thinking, what if in the future we could do a paper airplane build. I know that its locked up for now. A paper airplane is one that was thought up but never built... only exists on paper. Anyway, great work.


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 28, 2018)

I have a few in the stash that would fit that


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 28, 2018)

Night Fighter Nut said:


> Great, my time is also freeing up a little. May try to get into a few more builds. Recently I've been thinking, what if in the future we could do a paper airplane build. I know that its locked up for now. A paper airplane is one that was thought up but never built... only exists on paper. Anyway, great work.



Would be great to see you join. Keep your suggestion in mind when we open the polls for new suggestions again. If you don't want to wait, you can always do a lone STF build or, if there is general interest, start an unofficial GB.


----------



## Mainly28s (Apr 8, 2019)

Hi all, just a couple of questions regarding a couple of the GBs:

May 1st – September 1st 2019 *GB 42 WWII Mediterranean Theatre of Operation* (incl Greece, Crete & Malta, Africa and Middle East).
1. Would an aeroplane normally based in Germany, but flown to Italy on specific missions be permitted?

November 1st 2019 - March 1st 2020 *GB 44 Military A/C 1946 - 1982*
2. Would an aeroplane that was taken to the US in 1945, then returned to Germany and restored to flight-worthy status but not actually flown, and modelled in the restored state be permitted? Tenuous, I know, but it's the only thing I can think of that fits in with my planned builds.


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 8, 2019)

Nothing like planning ahead Mainly. Thanks for your interest and hopefully you will participate. My thoughts, which by no means speak for others:

1. I would say yes if you can provide a story about your subject's involvement in this area.
2. Pushing the envelope too far in my opinion. I think the intent was to focus on non-WW2 subjects. That said, I think that aircraft developed during WW2 but used in a post war military role would be acceptable.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Mainly28s (Apr 9, 2019)

Crimea_River said:


> Nothing like planning ahead Mainly. Thanks for your interest and hopefully you will participate. My thoughts, which by no means speak for others:
> 
> 1. I would say yes if you can provide a story about your subject's involvement in this area.
> 2. Pushing the envelope too far in my opinion. I think the intent was to focus on non-WW2 subjects. That said, I think that aircraft developed during WW2 but used in a post war military role would be acceptable.




I suppose I should clarify why I'm asking. I'm concentrating on aircraft flown by one specific pilot; aircraft which I have been able to find in 1/48th and most of which I have already purchased. The gentleman in question (Hans-Werner Lerche) flew 125 different types, a mixture of Allied and Axis aircraft, as test pilot at Rechlin. Given that I'll have a fairly large collection when I'm done, I don't want to buy extras that don't fit my theme. I'm grasping at straws in order to find a tenuous connection so I can participate in the group builds to push myself to building more.

I can definitely provide anecdotal evidence from an autobiography, with markings pulled from various sites like Luftwaffe Experten Message Board for the plane based at Rechlin that he used for travelling to and from Italy on several occasions. I have one other potential option, but I would need to find Italian markings (not masks) for a four-engine bomber. If anyone has suggestions- please let me know!

I think I may have to skip some of the others, though, as I can't find enough commonality to shoehorn my collection in.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 9, 2019)

I agree with Andy.
The first choice, given the additional info, would be acceptable, but pushing it for the second choice.


----------



## parsifal (Apr 9, 2019)

Maybe after the current series you could provide some nominations for the next round of GBs and if I do them I will try and incorporate them into nominations.

not much help I know, but about all I can suggest at the moment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Apr 9, 2019)

Night Fighter Nut said:


> Great, my time is also freeing up a little. May try to get into a few more builds. _Recently I've been thinking, what if in the future we could do a paper airplane build. I know that its locked up for now. A paper airplane is one that was thought up but never built..._ only exists on paper. Anyway, great work.



Charles Cheesman used to build balsa stick and paper planes for our GB's.
No reason why you can't do paper.......
Paper is not my thing, but GB's are open to any.
I think????????


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Apr 9, 2019)

I think perhaps you don't understand what I mean. I'm not referring to stick and paper. I mean aircraft designs that were thought of but never constructed.. For example. I know that there are tank designs that could have been built,, modifications that were planned but never done either because the war ended or there came a better design. Another example, the He 219 Uhu was a night fighter originally designed with propeller engines but there was a design that had jet engines. Obviously this aircraft with jet engines was never made so it would be known as a paper plane because it only existed on paper.


----------



## N4521U (Apr 9, 2019)

Slap me then.
"Proposed" is what you are meaning......


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 10, 2019)

We will hold another round of GB nominations near the end of this series where everyone will have the opportunity to propose and vote on subject themes. Hang on to that thought.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Mainly28s (Apr 19, 2019)

parsifal said:


> Maybe after the current series you could provide some nominations for the next round of GBs and if I do them I will try and incorporate them into nominations.
> 
> not much help I know, but about all I can suggest at the moment.



Thank you- I will definitely keep that offer in mind!




Airframes said:


> I agree with Andy.
> The first choice, given the additional info, would be acceptable, but pushing it for the second choice.



In response to the approvals, I have found (and purchased) an Italian aeroplane he flew. In order to fit with my collection, I'd have to do her in German markings, as seen at Rechlin. Would this perhaps fit better with the group build, as it is an Italian (so Mediterranean of origin) kite?


----------



## Airframes (Apr 19, 2019)

If the subject aircraft was based at Rechlin, then it wouldn't qualify, as the GB is for aircraft serving in the Mediterranean Theatre of *Operations.*


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 19, 2019)

Yep.


----------



## Mainly28s (Apr 24, 2019)

I've found something that works- a Fiat G.55 based at Turin in 1943. Now I just need to find a good representation of a colour scheme!


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 24, 2019)

A great choice, not many of these built and lots of schemes....Fiat G.55 Centauro


----------



## Donivanp (May 28, 2019)

I'd like to throw in a though for the next set of GB's. I was thinking of a two plane build, sort of a before and after. For instance many WWII pilots continued their career after the war. Bud Anderson flew P-51's in WWII and F-105's in Vietnam He named is aircraft Old Crow. Robin Olds flew P-38 and P-51's in WWII and flew F-4C and D in Vietnam named Scat. Could be anyone. what they flew to start with and what they flew after, not necessarily they last thing they flew but something they were noted for later in their career. Two planes in each build. Bf 109 and F-104G or P-47 and F-86 or F-100 for Gabreski! just an idea to throw out.


----------



## Crimea_River (May 28, 2019)

All ideas considered but hold that thought til we poll for the next ones. Personally, I can barely finish 1 entry let alone 2 so this would not be for me.


----------



## N4521U (May 28, 2019)

Doing two for GB41 was a silly thing to do!
It's more or less a before, and a damaged and it was a silly silly thing to do.
I'm not game for a real two fer GB, I would have to put my vote against...... sorry.
And I am retired, but have a wife to attend to, SWMBO.......


----------



## Donivanp (May 29, 2019)

N4521U said:


> Doing two for GB41 was a silly thing to do!
> It's more or less a before, and a damaged and it was a silly silly thing to do.
> I'm not game for a real two fer GB, I would have to put my vote against...... sorry.
> And I am retired, but have a wife to attend to, SWMBO.......


Obi-wan Kenobi: Young Skywalker, I fear a trimer in the Force!
Skywalker: Yes Master Jedi, I fear you are right, the Force is not with this one!


----------



## N4521U (May 29, 2019)

You are right,
I still need a week extension.


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 8, 2019)

Not going to be the same looking at this thread any more.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## destrozas (Jun 14, 2019)

as for the GB 42 I do not want to run with the spit, I'm looking at what aircraft I leave for the next GB, well the next one is the GB of the aviation aces, they can also be understood to be the planes of all ages of the aces of the Spanish civil war, right ?.

if so, I know of a person who will be happy when his father's plane arrives and it will be an honor to be able to do it and remember it, those conversations while playing cards with my grandfather

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 14, 2019)

Yes Sergio. The title says "All Eras" so you are good to go.


----------



## destrozas (Jun 21, 2019)

perfect!!!


----------



## fubar57 (May 6, 2020)

Just some pondering with only 3 GBs after this one

Thoroughbred: P-51 from NA-73X to Air Racer. A chance to get those new kits into action
Thunderbolt & Lightning, very, very frightening...everyone sing: P-38s & P-47s. The P-38 dogged out at the end of WW2 but the P-47 served on with ANG units and in Latin American until the mid-50s
Dyslexic Luftwaffe: 109 or 190

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (May 6, 2020)

I was thinking of resurrecting the poll later this year. We're good to next summer.


----------



## Bernhart (Jan 26, 2021)

running out supplies for building, and with everything closed...


----------



## N4521U (Jan 26, 2021)

Crimea_River said:


> I was thinking of resurrecting the poll later this year. We're good to next summer.



We are?
I thought #49 was coming up Feb 1st and goes till June 1.......?
That would make it the last of the current list.......... 
I am old and starting to Not understand.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 26, 2021)

I posted that comment in May 2020. At the time, June 1, 2021 was "next summer". Doing the poll in March still leaves us plenty of time.


----------

